# 2nd Monitor Resolution Not High Enough



## jhedding (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello,

I have a dell Inspiron E1505 laptop with an external 22" Dell monitor. That monitor is set to 1680x1050 and displays fine.

I added a 2nd 22" Dell monitor. It is connected to the laptop with an external VGA video card that supports 1600x1200 resolution.

Here is the problem.

My first 22" monitor resolution maximum is 1680x1050, which is where I have it set. However, the maximum allowable resolution on the second 22" monitor will only go up to 1280x1024, making it look distorted (stretchy) compared to my 1st monitor. It makes it difficult to look back and forth if I can't get them to be the same.

All my monitor drivers are up to date.

Any ideas why my second monitor resolution won't go higher?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a driver or hardware limitation of the "external VGA video card". If you lower the resolution on the primary monitor, are you then able to increase the resolution of the 2nd monitor? If yes, then the limitation is the laptop. If no, then the issue is the external card or drivers.


----------



## jhedding (Jul 22, 2009)

No, changing the resolution of monitor one doesn't allow me to increase monitor #2. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------

